# FET Winter '07



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone going for FET Winter '07??  

Hugs Yoda xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm having a med fet in October Yoda if that counts as winter?? You never know with this weather!!

Maria xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Maria

Cool a FET buddy !!!!.. I think there are more of us too as had some IM's .  Looking forward to chatting.  Are you doing anything to prepare??  Kind feel I should be doing something    taking the usual omega 3 and the pregnacare but apart from that nothing.  Its probably a bit early yet.

Really looking forward to chatting Maria    Nice pic.

Yodaxx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi im going to do FET in sept 07 hope i can be your buddy 2 

i dont really know about FET

ladyleanne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ladyleane

Hello hon, good to hear from another ff.  I dont know much either so makes 2 of us    hopefully someone will help us  

Look forward to chatting to you too

Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lady

Do you get a blasto thawed one at a time or all 3 at once??  I have been told I have to have all mine thawed at one I only have 3 so hope it works out ok.

Yodaxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Yoda & Girls...

We had 6 blasts from our fresh IVF/ES cycle - 1 fresh grade 1 blast was transfered in March which resulted in a short lived pregnancy. This left 5 blasts which were frozen. We had MED/FET in June, amazingly the first two blasts thawed survived the thaw and both expanded since the thaw and both again grade 1 - but BFN!! So we have 3 frozen blasts left. They do thaw them one at a time, but this time we've asked them to thaw all 3 and pick the best 2 for transfer, that's if we are lucky enough again and 2 survive out of 3    

Good Luck Girlies!!! It's our turn!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

MJP

So sorry about the BFN    

Thanks for getting back - That is good news that the frosties  can all survive   

Its your time hon- good luck for October . loo forward to chatting.  How is everyone else??

YodaXX


----------



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I am going for a med FET September. Never had FET before. We have 5 frozen embryos from last icsi tx.

Can i ask how long does a fet cycle normally last and what is the HRT for.

Good luck. look forward to speaking to you all.

Claire


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome Claire

I am not sure how long the cycle lasts for medicated ET but for NaturaL a guess it will be about 2 weeks.  

The HRT    ghess I dont know about that as I am having a natural. ET have you spoken with your hospital for advice.


Let us know how things go.. I'm getting so excited XX


----------



## clairel (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Yoda

We have been for an appointment and should be starting medicated fet in September.

Your so right it really is exciting, just thinking about all the possiblities.

Good luck

Claire


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll be watching for news     

Roll on September ... The nights are fairly drawing in it will be here before you know it.  

XXyodaXx


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Morning all - room for one more? 

Just found this link and yes I'm hoping to have our first FET in Nov/Dec time.  In theory we could have it a month earlier but we'll be on holiday so we're going to wait until we get back. 

It's a difficult time because you're itching to get on with it and can't!!  Maybe we could all share our tips and experiences in getting our bodies ready.  I had my first accupuncture session yesterday!!!  It's not cheap but I've read good things about using it aiding normal conception and IVF success rates.  

Here's hoping!


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I will be having FET in october too hopefully around 22nd if I can manage it properly with the pill

Dawn


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi welcome shill, i have been having acupunture for the last 3 weeks, yes its expencive!! but if it works it will be worth it, i do worry though ...they could be pocking the nedles in in the wrong places and could have opesit effect but im sure they are all honest !! i am also trying to eat healthy, have multivitimens and trying to loose the 7 lb i put on during last icis!!!

saying that i have a neighbougher who is also overweight, did none of the ubove and fell  pg 1st time so i do realy think its in the hands of the gods xx

my AF has still not come so i may b doing fet oct at this rate!! its sooooooooo anying when you dont want it to come it does..when you do want it it dont come 

lods luck 2 you all 

ladyleanne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey girls welcome 


It would be fab sharing tips/ experiences .  Who starts first then ??

What does the accupuntcure do??

I'm taking my usual vitamins, drinking water , trying to get plent of walks and fresh air but apart from that its just a waiting game for me .

Looks like there are a few of you girls having FET in October 

Chat soon

Good Luck YodaXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey 

Lady Leanne  & Claire just noticed you start on September - How are you feeling ?? how have you been preparing.

Looking forward to chatting

Love YodaXx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope its ok if i join in. Just starting natural FET. Feels realy strange not taking any drugs but overdosing on vits at moment. Next scan on the 31st and then hopefully ET following week. Not feeling very positive after neg result but maybe better because body is so much more relaxed this time. x


----------



## Sofia26 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Im due to start taking meds for FET on the 1st day of my period which will be around 6th Sept. I would really appreciate any tips from anyone, i've had 9 IUI's and 1 x failed IVF so i need all of the help i can get. 

Im currently taking Pregnacar, no alcohol, (well i do confess to having one little tiny glass of champagne last night, but surely thats not too bad) trying to drink plenty of water, although i already have the weakest baldder in the whole wide world so i'm always running to the toilet. Other than that, i'll just be planning to eat and drink brazil nuts and pinaple juice daily  (not concentrate) on the two week wait, apparently it helps implantation!

I've taken a week off work just after the FET and i'm planning on just chilling out really, i do think that there's only so much you can do. i want to do everything i can to help it work this time but i end up getting myself in a state of panic everytime and i'm standing my ground this time and want to just relax and take it easy with not putting too much pressure on myself. Half of me says 'what will be will be' but the other half of me says 'i need to do more' must try not to be too hard on myself.

Sofia26


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi yoda i thought i would b starting sept but AF hasent came yet so more like oct ..x  im having weekly acupunture to help and trying to eat healthy..mult vit and fish oils..


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Sofia 

I'm just starting natural FET. Just had first scan. Hopefully ET early sept. 
I'm doing the same things you are but have decided to take baby asprin this time. I have read somewhere on ff about drinking pomme juice not sure what it is but im going to try and find it.
Have been realy good over last few months but had a couple too many drinks last night. {feeling a bit guilty} I realy think you can only do so much and if its going to happen it will. Hopefully BFP for both of us. x


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Afternoon ladies, 

What are we like - we'll try anything!!  I've just been to the shops in my lunch hour to stock up on Brazil nuts & pinapple juice!  I mean, really, what a combination!!  lol

Not starting again until November but having second acupuncture session on Friday 
Taking pregnacare with fish oils
Also taking baby asprin as it's meant to help with implantation and preventing early miscarriage

Other than that, I'm really not sure what else to do but would love some ideas so at least I'd feel like I'm doing something.

Good luck everyone - here's to that illusive BFP!!!


----------



## Sofia26 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi everyone

Lyndalou and Shill:- baby asprin- whats all that about- tell me more, where do it get it from, how often to i take it and when should i start- AF will be on 6th Sept for me, am i too late to start. if its good at preventing early MC then i need to give it a go, i MC at 6 wks in feb last year.

I've just remembered something else - a glass of milk a day on 2ww another old wives tale to help implantation. 

I think we're all loosing the plot    

Waht about sex in the run up and in the 2ww   is it a yes or no? i think someone say that Zita west says a big no no  

I've decided to be positive this time and want everyone else on this board to do the same!!!!! lets face it we're all in the same boat and need to be as positive as possible and sitting there being depressed and feeling like hell wont make one ounce of difference but being postive will help pass the time. so i'm sending everyone positive vibes and BFP to all        

Sofia 26


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Sofia

Asprin dose is usually 75mgs. You can get it at most chemists. Cost about 90p. Its not actualy called baby asprin [which i found out after making fool of myself at boots ] had to explain in front of loads of people what exactly i was looking for and why--next time will go in disguise. 
Its suppose to thin the blood which helps with implantation and early miscarraige. My consult said to take it from day 1 of af. Make sure you let your clinic know your taking it.

As for sex  my clinic said no proof it does any harm. I think if you want to do it go for it but if not use tx as excuse [ sounds better than ive got a headache ] 

Pint of milk a day---  YUK i hate milk


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Shill  just wanted to say your dog is sooooooooooooo CUTE


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Sofia,

I read about the "baby" asprin thing on here, and my reflexologist also told me about it. Check this out http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/329464.stm

Also made a fool of myself asking for baby asprin in boots but luckily I was buying folic acid tablets at the time so she guessed what it was for and I didn't have to explain myself too much!!! As lyndalou says it's 75mg per day, and the soluble one is best as it's kinder on the stomach.

Just heard about Zita West myself, apparently she's got a book out called Fertility & Conception. Just about to order a copy. She talks about what to do at each stage of ttc either naturally or via IVF, so what you should be eating, whether to have sex etc. etc. Worth a shot I think!

Stay positive


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey lyndalou,

He is cute isn't he - not that I'm biased at all you understand!  Soooooooo spoilt though


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I am planning for one in October.


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello

I hope you don't mind if I join you.  I am having a natural FET next week.

I must admit it all feels a bit surreal.  I can't believe I am back on this rollercoaster again!

A


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Quiet Storm Congrats on your little girl  good luck with next one

Hi Angel Im also having egg transfer next week [ soooooo nervous ] feels weird not taking drugs this 
time. Congrats on Sam...He is lovely


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Lyndalou and Angel - just wanted to wish you both all the luck in the world for next week.  Sending as much positive energy as I can through the Internet!        

Lyndalou looks like we had our cycles around the same time but my clinic are making me wait for 3 bleeds before we can try with the frosties - and luck would have it we're then on holiday around that time, then you have to allow for the Christmas break etc. so if AFs a bit irregular (which she usually is) it could be January before we try with our frosties


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Quiet storm said:


> I am planning for one in October.


Hi Quiet storm,

Good luck with yours in October. Don't forget to keep us all posted! Being able to chat to other people in the same boat makes such a difference.


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the good wishes.

I know I am very lucky to have the one bubba already - I almost feel like I am cheating by wanting another one!  

I am nervous as we have decided that if this doesn't work we will call it a day and concentrate on our future, and so I feel like one way or another a whole chapter in my life is coming to an end - I'm just not sure how happy I am going to be with the ending!  

I agree Lyndalou that it is very wierd not taking any drugs.  I actually have to trust my own body!  

A xx


----------



## ladyleanne (Apr 12, 2007)

hi girls im starting medicated FET on monday is any1 else in begging of treatment ??


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Shill 

My clinic said we could go as soon as got af. Prob just trying to get as much money out of us.  Feel ready for it now. Every clinic seem to do things differently. Hopefully the 3 months will go quickly for you.


----------

